

Inspired by HNers, I'm sharing my startup ideas - user24
http://www.puremango.co.uk/2010/10/ten-ideas/

======
serverdude
interesting, I just submitted "tldr" as one of the ideas to yc application in
answer to the question "If you had any other ideas you considered applying
with...":) I call it cogist (I was thinking of using mturk to do it since my
nlp skills are outdated/non existent - "co" gist:)

~~~
user24
I think there's going to be a minor explosion of tldr services in the coming
months. So many people are working on it, and the technology is just about
acceptable.

